# Football Players Faking Injuries



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Amusing!

www.wimp.com/fakinginjuries/#

Roger


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Yup, thats why I hate Football

Alan H


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Pathetic aren't they :roll:

This puppy would make a good professional footballer............


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

The website shouldn't be called 'wimps', it should be called 'cheats'. Footballers are not scared of hurting themselves, its just easier for them to get someone else sent off.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Give me a good game of rugby any day, real men    

Cavaqueen


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

When will the football authorities take action against these players its plain to see every week on the tv.

Maybe their heads are so far up their own bums they can't see it spoiling the game.

Joe


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's like professional wrestling and Big Daddy.............. 'entertainment'.....?

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Maybe their heads are so far up their own bums they can't see it spoiling the game. Joe


That's the problem Joe. It's no longer a game - it's huge big business for all those involved.

Money corrupts - and loadsa money corrupts absolutely! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Still never seen a footballer gouge an opponent in the eyes! Which happens in rugby union!


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Midnightrambler said:


> Still never seen a footballer gouge an opponent in the eyes! Which happens in rugby union!


True, but sometimes they chip their nail varnish :wink: :wink:

Alan H


----------

